# Do you think this will buff out



## Adamrt (Apr 26, 2012)

Just caught the car on my drive


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

That's a repair job for sure. Sorry to hear that


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

No chance


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

ouch, its a repair for sure.

hows the wheel ? did you catch that too ?


----------



## Adamrt (Apr 26, 2012)

K777mk2 said:


> ouch, its a repair for sure.
> 
> hows the wheel ? did you catch that too ?


The wheel is fine, just the body work


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

looks like the wheel arch trim is buggered too

so frustrating when a minor laps in concentration causes such a mess.

look at it on the bright side, at least its your wall and not another car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have to agree with the others, it's a repair job, how did you manage that? you miss- judged the turning and scrapped a wall?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

T cut?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

That defo looks like it needs paint. However since it does, give it a machine polish and you might be surprised how much it improves, maybe enough to hold off the repair for a while. Should atleast lessen the white marks.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

waqasr said:


> That defo looks like it needs paint. However since it does, give it a machine polish and you might be surprised how much it improves, maybe enough to hold off the repair for a while. Should atleast lessen the white marks.


Agree with this :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I think you have the answer now so won't bother chipping in. Other than to say ouch  sorry to see


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

At least £100 to your friendly repair shop for cash.

It is annoying but these things happen now and again!


----------



## Adamrt (Apr 26, 2012)

Mikesphotaes said:


> At least £100 to your friendly repair shop for cash.
> 
> It is annoying but these things happen now and again!


I would be happy with £100, I feel its going to be 3 times that!


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Waqasr's advice is sound.
Give it a good clean and compound/polish. That will get rid of a lot of the superficial stuff and let you see what needs doing.
You may find a careful touch up in places and several layers of lacquer to build up something to flat and polish gives a reasonable result.
It is low down on the vehicle and generally not the first place people look so when seen from a distance it might not be noticed or end up too bad.
If you are not confident with bodywork best not to waste your time and bite the bullet or look for a good one in the right colour and swap it over.
I would think it would cost about £150/£200 to paint properly.
Bad luck, but it happens.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Kimo said:


> T cut?


+1 on t cut, by hand

I shouldnt mock sorry, ive done this myself, its painful


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Adamrt said:


> I would be happy with £100, I feel its going to be 3 times that!


Unfortunately, I speak from experience


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

What car is it? Would you be able to get a good condition 2nd hand bumper for less than a repair job?


----------



## Adamrt (Apr 26, 2012)

Natalie said:


> What car is it? Would you be able to get a good condition 2nd hand bumper for less than a repair job?


BMW X6 - no chance!

I'm going to call one off the mobile body repairers in, see what the damage is


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Couldn't tell from the pic don't really know BMWs

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/x6-front-...del:X6&hash=item3d24a3aa16:g:eJ8AAOSwFV9XytHN

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-X6-E7...del:X6&hash=item3606ecf5d6:g:in0AAOSwHoFXqzoU


----------

